# AC77-101



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Have I been missing something, or has Accucraft slipped in something new? Their e-store lists, without a picture, an 0-4-0 basic live steamer, AC77-101. 
Go to the Sunset Valley Accucraft page for a picture of this strange steam critter.

Larry


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a step backward. A new Ruby replacement?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it's Accucraft's take on the Cricket concept, but it's hard to tell from the photo whether it's a vertical cylinder on the other side (no flywheel on this side though, unless it's hidden inside the tank), or a horizontal cylinder or cylinders below the boiler. The boiler looks tiny, I wonder what kind of run time it gets. Pot boiler maybe? It would be interesting to see the specs. Presumably it will show up on their main site in the coming days.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

The "Freelance oscillating cylinder 0-4-0" was designed in part by Marc Horovitz, a commercial version of his Indefatigable loco. 
He explained to me while we watched it running at the NSS in Sacramento, that it is meant as a very simple 'starter' loco. 
There is I believe some thoughts to market it like the old Mamod sets, with track and cars to go with it, like they do with the Rubies. 
I believe that it is a twin cylinder oscillating loco with gear drive. 
My own thoughts is that it really doesn't 'look' like anything real, so maybe is of little interest to those who like their trains to be models of real ones!!! 
Maybe if it was $100 or $200? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

It reminds me of a "leaner" Aster B-20 0-4-0 austerity type loco [not widely marketed State's side] and a far prettier Larry Hergert "Slug". Slug has a single cylinder wobbler mounted vertically in the smokebox that drives a "Zebco" [fishing reel] four or five to one 90 degree reduction gear; dual cylinders would not improve its operation [in my opinion]. I'm told that Slug is in Marc's series "Engine of the Month" in the near way-back-time. If all of the former could be knitted together [Accucraft chassis and "Body by Herget"], I think that a fine looking, low cost, locomotive could be birthed. Back in the day, Larry told me that he had used those cheap, gray painted metal, knock-down, garage shelf kit shelves for his coach/cab raw materiels. I wonder if "Rubbermaid" has preempted that kind of resource from the Big-Box-Store; Harbor Freight?


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Update! Mike O'Rourke informed me this morning that he up-close-and-personally examined this loki on the Accucraft sales table at the NSS. It is a double wobbler engine set up, [single or double action not determined] located in the cab with chain drive [reduction?] to the driven axle(s). 
In my opinion Larry Hergets "Slug" power train is a neater set-up. My comment that a new sheet steel cab and running boards and dummy cylinders and side rods would result in a fun-scale 0-4-0 giving great satisfaction to an economy minded novice live steamer still stands. In my opinion it would be a wonderful way to buy time to introduce new-bees to the telephone numbered price tags that most of us accept as the-price-to-be-paid. 
Perhaps a cottage industry, supplying such parts to those without serious tools, might spring up? Think Mamod in the long ago. Who has a spot welder?


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at the loco, asked to examine it, turned it upside down, it does not have chain reduction. It has two double acting oscillating cylinders with "gear reduction". 

I do not understand why some on this thread are trashing this or trying to reinvent it already. 

It is a "starter engine" 
It is not: 
A 1/32 scale model 
An actual prototype does not exist. 

It is: 
A freelance model 
Small Starter model 
Inexpensive a $395 already with a street price of $365. Nobody can build and sell a live steam model at $100-200 USD for profit in the USA or anywhere, it is just unrealistic to even think so. 
Ripe for kitbashing at that price 
It should run great out of the box. Unlike a Mamod, add $500 worth of parts then it can run OK. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's Marc's first build on what it is based on. Lots of neat pix on his Gallery web site, if you've never looked at it.
Engine


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Based on Jerry's hard copy attachment, I'd say that the loco [even just for the moving parts potential] is one heck of a buying opportunity for any 45mm live steam enthusiast. I'm on board, and a Slug type loci will emerge. I'm also passing all this new info on to Mike. Marc's craftsmanship is superlative, it should be studied in detail, and there is something to be said to have alcohol-can-themed underwear on a gas fired locomotive.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

A shame that it went from Marc's nice Decauville-esque design to something that looks like bits of Borsig, Alco-export and one of the small export builders of Japan for the Asian market such as Java's sugar railways and a set of Central European diesel flycranks and con rods were put into a blender and this is what came out. But then, part of the matter is it is hard to tell what it will look like from just one angle and with the huge ACCUCRAFT watermark on the photo. 

Also, will it be possible to re-gauge from 45mm to 32mm as most of the other Accucraft outside frame locos? 

But, with a compact ozmotor and compact design, it has the makings of being a good running model. 

Any US import date listed?


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

"DORA" while described as as freelance has a passable likeness to "IDA", one of three Dick Kerr Company 0-4-0 tramway 
locomotives supplied to the Schull & Skibereen Tramway (Ireland) as she was modified in 1905. DORA actually improves on IDA's looks for she was no beauty.
All that is needed is the addition of the skirts required by the Board of Trade to keep the flailing cranks from frightening horses 
on the roadway. Another case of there being a prototype for nearly anything the inventive minds of live steamers can produce. 
I for one am looking forward to getting my hands on one of the little beasts.

John Riley


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks John, I will dig through my Irish books and see what I can find.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have ordered one as well John, 
Can you provide a link to the Kerr Dora? 
My whimsical mind has conjured up an inspection loco but who knows what I'll have in mind by the time Dora arrives on the Shade Gap Railway. 
Have fun, (until DH) 
Tom


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have ordered one as well John, 
Can you provide a link to the Kerr Dora? 
My whimsical mind has conjured up an inspection loco but who knows what I'll have in mind by the time Dora arrives on the Shade Gap Railway. 
Have fun, (until DH) 
Tom


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

Good morning Tom and Kleinbahn

The books showing Ida as built and as rebuilt in 1905 to look somewhat like Dora are "THE SCHULL & SKIBEREEN RAILWAY" by James L C Boyd and Volume One of "THE IRISH NARROW GAUGE" by Tom Ferris,
the first from The Oakwood Press , the second from Midland Publishing Ltd.

Boyd's book does have plan and elevation drawings of the engine IDA as built and as modified to resemble DORA.

Googling "Schull & Skibereen Tramway Ireland locomotive Ida" will lead you to a virtual image dune by a group in the UK which will give a quick idea of what i am blathering on about. I tried to attach the image herewith but my computer skills were not up to the task.

Looking forward to DH 2013 as well. 

Cheers,

John Riley


----------



## Belpaire (Feb 15, 2008)

I know Accucraft offers a large selection of parts. What is the likelihood that they would offer the geared steam motor separately from the locomotive?


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I think regardless of model or design, having cheap entry level locomotives can only help the hobby.

Obviously this locomotive is most likely not aimed at the folks who already own multiple locomotives.

It is aimed at two specific audiences.
1. The brand new to live steam person who is on a budget. This is going to be the cheapest locomotive they can find to wet their whistle (so to speak).
2. The person who has yet to modify a locomotive and wants to try without spending a ton of money to get to the starting point.

This locomotive does not seem like something I personally would want to purchase, but I see absolutely no down side to Accucraft expanding their model selection and making one as cheap as this. It only strengthens the hobby.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

I pulled up a picture of Ida in PB Whitehouse's book "Narrow Gauge Railways of the British Isles", copyright 1984 by Bracken Books, London. The photo (Croughton/Whitehouse) on page 142 was taken in '24, just before being broken up on the Schull and Skibbereen Railway before becoming part of the Great Southern.

I will let you come to your own conclusions.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that this little loco will be a perfect addition to anyone who does a lot of public displays. While the larger locomotives have the WOW! factor to the general public, being able to show entry level steamers will be a big plus. 

And for those who don't have a lot of room for wide radius in the backyard, I see a lot of potential for a "micro" garden railway with steam using this little loco. 

Scott


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Peter Binnie, Colin Binnie's son has stated that he is making the same oscillator motor for sale.

The last address that I have for Peter Binnie is:


[email protected]
or
[email protected] ************
Tel 01654 791652
Peter Binnie
Pennal
Gwynedd
SY20 9LB
UK

And like Sgt. Schultz, "I know nothing!"

Dan


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Dan, last I knew there was some debate on this issue of if his son would continue on or not.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though I have several large locomotives, I see the AC77-101 as a good kit bashing candidate and will probably get one for that reason. As for the later discussion on Binnie Steam Motors, 
I have an early Colin Binnie Osmotor installed in my 7/8ths tram. It has integrated reduction gearing which I connected to an additional reduction via a chain drive to the rear two axles. It runs in a blurr, but the tram moves slowly and powerfully. You can see it operate at:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu0ycb-tHYI&feature=plcp


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

A friend sent me a link to the A-craft UK newsletter to brag about his 7/8 Hunslet order, 
In the same issue Dora is pictured but the specs are "interesting". Here are the numbers: 
UK Dora: 
Scale 1:13.7, Length 140mm, Width 90mm, Height 165mm, Min Radius 2' (600mm) 
US Dora: 
Scale 1:20.3, Length 155mm, Width 89mm, Height 154mm, Min Radius 48" (1.2m) 
And for a comparison, Ruby: 
Length 245mm, Width 100mm, , Height 133mm 

Tom


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

And on the US site:

Specifications
Scale / Gauge
Construction
Mini. Radius
Length
Width
Height

45 mm
Brass & Stainless Steel
48 in. (1.2 M)
6.09 in. (155 mm)
3.5 in. (89 mm)
6.06 in. (154 mm)



Features
Butane fired
Single flue
Safety valve
Lubricator
Gas tank


















Looks like 1:20.3!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

That's why I put the numbers for L,W,H above each other. 
Curious as to different measurements for the same loco but most "interesting" to me is the US model's 48" minimum radius requirement. 
They don't give wheelbase but note that the Ruby is longer. 
I agree with Carl and others that it will likely be a good seller both to newer steamers and as fodder for modifications. Maybe SitG should run a Dora contest like with Willi and Konrad or Jerry will have a Dora day at DH. 
This little loky should be a lot of fun! 
Tom


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,
I had the same thoughts about a contest. So will we see a S****y B***n Dora in the future?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its a neat little live steamer. You cant beat the price. For some people, like me. I would not own a live steamer if it was not for these affordable engines like the ruby, Forney and now the Dora. With my train budget I cant afford anything in the $1000 range. Having engies like this makes it possable to own more then one.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, 
Am I getting type cast? John Riley made a similar comment in a pm. 
Shawn, 
100% agree. Going to train shows with my portable track I hear lots about the need for an affordable live steamer. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

This loco looks awesome, but as a newbie to livesteam would it run with plastic cars like the hartland mini kits?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I would think the Hartland cars would be just right. plastic is no problem. you might in time replace plastic wheels with metal as they roll better.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Elcamo on 07 Sep 2012 07:05 PM 
This loco looks awesome, but as a newbie to livesteam would it run with plastic cars like the hartland mini kits? 
The HLW minis would be perfect for the Dora. I pull HLW cars with my backwoods engines (BAGRS project engine). Thats what I plan on doing until I can make some rolling stock out of wood. 
Its easy to add link and pin to the HLW cars. The accucraft 4 axle stuff would look great too.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im really considering tis engine and it seems to fit my budget. I think it would be a great addition to the KMRR. Does anyone know if anyone is taking orders for the Dora besides Acuucraft? I want to try to get it at the street price.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 17 Sep 2012 06:19 PM 
Does anyone know if anyone is taking orders for the Dora besides Acuucraft? 

I am accepting orders Shawn. Dora is 365.00


----------

